# sudden excess slimy drool



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

Yesterday morning Ty started drooling, lots, he was soaked, the beds were soaked, puddles on the floor. I went to the vet and they could find nothing. She said it was like he he had just eaten a toad. We have no poisons here, he only goes out with me and supervised. It is less today but still some. I can't think what might have caused this, the vet just called and say they don't think they need to see him again unless he seems worse again. Any ideas.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

The medical term is Ptyalsim (Hypersalivation)

General Causes


Stomatitis (inflammatory disease of the oral mucus membranes)
Gingivitis (inflammation of the gums)
Dental disease
Injury to the oral cavity or tongue
Contact with caustic agents (chemical or insect stings)
Mouth and tongue erosions and ulcers

Did they check inside his mouth?


----------



## WISLADY (Apr 9, 2007)

My older GSD had the same problem a few years ago. I took her to the vet, and she was proclaimed to be "healthy". I took her to another vet who found that she had 3 infected teeth, peridontal disease. I had to have them extracted, the salivating went away, along with the bad breath.
Good Luck.
http://en.allexperts.com/q/Dogs-701/2008/8/Excess-saliva-dogs-mouth.htm

This is also interesting:
http://www.vivo.colostate.edu/hbooks/pathphys/digestion/pregastric/salivary.html


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Cheyenne had excessive drooling when she had gunk stuck in her tonsils. So you might want to have them check the throat also.


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

Ty is 11 months old and yes she checked in his mouth and all his teeth. I have been thinking, a few days prior one of the others had an accident and I cleaned the area with diluted pine sol, I have never seen Ty lick the floor but that is the only cleaning stuff I have used that is iffy. I keep checking his teeth and gums and see nothing, could he have bit his own tongue? Thanks for the quick responses. Does everyone think he will be oK?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

don't hesitate to get a second opinion.


----------

